

The Best April Fools Joke Is From Finland, A Couple of Days Late - k33l0r
http://www.arcticstartup.com/2012/04/03/the-best-april-fools-joke-is-from-finland-a-couple-of-days-late

======
klez
> Finnish government, seriously? Is this the best you can do?

Apparently yes.

Here in Italy it's been a long time since people or minority groups of a
industry have had a saying in metter of political and economic strategy.

With the current electoral law we can't choose our representatives (you can
vote for a party that already decided who will represent voters in the
parliament), referendum proposals almost never become an actual referendum,
getting lost in bureaucracy or opposed by the parliament, people are never
listened to (one recent eclatant example being the government telling people
that of course they can protest against distruction of Susa Valley (Val Susa)
but the government will proceed anyway).

So, IMHO, democracy, as it is now, is not working...

~~~
excuse-me
City relied on lots of Nokia jobs

Nokia jobs go away

City arranges with government for massive government funded boondongle to be
setup in the city

\- Yep sounds like a uniquely Finnish policy. No other government would ever
consider doing anything that silly.

